# Critique: PB Kiko buck



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

This is my 1 3/4 year old purebred, unregistered Kiko buck, Mocca. Critique please! Pictures are from August and quite recent.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Critique Please!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Pros:
Strong topline
Good feet and legs
Good neck length
Good depth of body

Cons:
Short bodied
Steep rump
Lacking in the brisket

He is a pretty nice buck and should help your does some, I would try to find a longer bodied buck for some of your shorter bodied does but this guy should be a good start.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks again ptgoats45! Now I know what to look for in a new buck.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Couple more pictures from recently....


----------

